# Chimney/Fireplace Removal



## kevinok (Apr 6, 2013)

I am removing a chimney stack and double sided fireplace with book shelves on both sides. This will make one big room. Eventually, we will also remove half a wall between this room and the kitchen to create a more open space.

My brother and a friend are up on the roof taking the chimney stack down. Meanwhile, we are in the house removing the non-structural (for the chimney) part of the fireplace. I have more pictures on a camera that will be uploaded later.


----------



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Have fun with that project! I made great use of this http://www.harborfreight.com/power-...8-variable-speed-sds-rotary-hammer-69274.html when I did something similar.


----------



## kevinok (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh, I wish I had one of those! These 40 lb electric demo hammers are HEAVY! They are rentals though.

I can't believe how much brick there is here... we are saving most of the brick we can for future projects around the house.

I'm told we can sell the Terra Cotta Flue Tile Liners to a local fireplace shop. If not, once cleaned up, I think they'd make cool looking planters for flowers, etc.


----------



## kevinok (Apr 6, 2013)

More pics of what transpired today. We are tired.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Didn't I see that fireplace on an episode of the Brady Bunch :laughing:. Great job. dorf dude...


----------



## kevinok (Apr 6, 2013)

Decided to work smarter today. Hand truck from HD that converts to this... We got 3-4 buckets on it depending on the load. Wise investment.

Almost finished... got both sides of the fireplace structure out with the shelves. Just have the main flu section which only goes to the ceiling now.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is not the look of a happy worker in the last picture....

Looking good so far.


----------



## skyroofers (Apr 11, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> That is not the look of a happy worker in the last picture....
> 
> Looking good so far.


hehe but they indeed got it right..


----------



## kevinok (Apr 6, 2013)

Chimney and fireplace are gone! Gas line that fed fireplace is gone as well. I'm working on framing in the opening but waiting till I figure out how to light the new space. That way, it's easier to get the new boxes up into the attic.

I need to upload the pictures.


----------

